# Second go with the new camera (Longleat)



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Been playing today with the camera took rather a lot of photos and these few are the ones I'm happy with 
What do you all think :thumb:


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

That's better 
First pic not your fault but as you can see looks flat because the sky is so grey if it was sunny you would have shadows and this would highlight the building.
Second and last pic try to get all the animal in the pic otherwise nice shot.
Really like the third and forth pic nice shot well done.

On most of your pics you have used the "rule of thirds", check it out as this is gospel to most photographers.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I know nothing about photography, something I've been interested in and may venture into in later years. It's not as easy as just pressing a button


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

It can be as easy or technical as you want if you like a pic that you have taken thats all that matters, if you are going to post it for everybody to see somebody will critise but that doesn't mean they are right some people like coffee some like tea.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

The biggest problem I had on this day was the rain :wall: trying to still keep it simple at the moment by using as many of the camera’s automatic functions as possible but this time I did switch off the auto focus for time to time which helped. One thing I have found this time round is I need a lens with more zoom.
Thanks for all the comments it’s nice to here I’m improving even though I took about 100 photos to get these few :lol:


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

See there you go your learning already, wanting a new lens i'll tell you now the kit buying never stops , don't get disheartened that all the pics you took didn't come out right it's a learning curve, only the other day i brought some new kit (filters) took about 100 pics all crap then moved on to another place to take some pics without the new kit and forgot to reset my settings and boost another 100 pics wasted but thats the game.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

The problem with auto functions is the choice the camera makes with aperture or shutter priority.

For most subjects opening the lens one or two stops gives a shorter depth of focus. In your shots the trees would then be more out of focus which I think might look better.

Compare the one of the wolf and the emu. To me the emu looks more 3d.


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

Hope you don't mind just going back to earlier post about software i just had a go at some adjustments in Lightroom might of slightly over cooked them but gives you an idea what can be done, you could download Picasa its free and you can edit pics


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks bud, I think this might start getting expensive as I need to upgrade my computer and get some editing software:lol:


----------

